# .17 cal.



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Does anyone own and shoot a.17 cal.? Thinking about getting one but never knew anyone that had one. Do you like it and what can you hunt with it??


----------



## WesleyDS (Feb 16, 2013)

What do you intend to do with it? If you are using it for squirrels and rabbits I would say just get a .22. That little .17 blows up a lot of flesh. However if you are shooting varmints like groundhogs, again that little .17 blows up a lot of flesh.:bouncy: If you are just plinking then a .22 is a lot cheaper to shoot.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

As a kid I fired POUNDS of lead .177 Cal lead pellets out of pump pellet rifles. Good for small stuff like birds and city squirells. The occasional sitting cottontail fell to them as well. They are certainly handy to have around and a lot of fun as a teaching aid. If my main intent was food gathering however, I would step up to a .22 rimfire.

ETA : I sent that and realized you may be talking about a .17HMR, if that is the case, disregard everything I said. I've never had one of those and originally figured they would be a fad cartridge that faded out. Time thus far has proven me wrong and the cartridge has garnered quite a following.


----------



## Crunch (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't have any experience with the rimfire 17 calibers (17HMR or 17M2) I do shoot a 17 Remington (Centerfire). IMO the very best varmint round there is. Good for anything coyote sized on down. Shoots like a laser out to 400 yards.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I entered a squirrel hunt last January and their was a few boys using .17 calibers. Not sure which. But they were hitting them squirrels right n the head and leaving a purty good hole in them. I bet they never knew what hit'm.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a .17HMR in a taurus tracker revolver with a 8 3/8" barrel. It is a tack driver. I use it for raccoons and squirrels. It is alot of fun to shoot.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I have one of the Marlins in 17 HMR. Picked it up from a kid who who was down on his luck several years ago. I really havn't shot it much, and have never put it on paper to see how well it shoots? I've shot quite a few rabbits that made tracks in here to eat alfalfa bales, and it's fun to watch the happenings through a scope. They (rifle) seemingly do not move in recoil. Also have shot called in coyote with it. Frontal chest shots only. Worked very well on the few I have taken with it. Maybe 3? I would hesitate at any difficult shots with such a frangible bullet. The kids love to take it when they shoot prairie dogs. ('course they're not buying ammo)


----------

